# Windows XP und Linux, Linux booten?



## MirEgal (19. Februar 2003)

Ich habe Suse Linux auf meinem PC installiert, um ein mich ein wenig in die Linuxmaterie einzuarbeiten. Danach habe ich Windows XP Professional installiert, da ich bei Linux nicht gerade stattelfest bin und doch einiges zu erledigen habe.

Leider ist es mir nun nicht mehr möglich Linux zu booten, weder mit der Installations CD noch mit einer von Linux erstellten Startdiskette. Verwende ich keines von beiden (ich schalte also ganz normal ein), wird Windows automatisch geladen. Lege ich die Linux CD/Diskette ein, sind nur die üblichen Optionen Installation über reparieren bis hin zu bereits installiertes Betriebssystem booten (welches Windows lädt) vorhanden.

Ich habe bei der Installation von Linux eine Partition für Windows festgelegt und dann in diese installiert.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, in Linux zu gelangen und falls ja, wie?


----------



## melmager (20. Februar 2003)

...

du brauchst 3 patitionen minimum

die erste für windows aud eine primäre

eine kleine für swap und eine für das linux system 

welche suse version haste denn?

8.0 hat ein fehler beim config von lilo


----------



## JoelH (23. Februar 2003)

*hmm,*

zuerst Linux und dann Windows zu installieren ist auch nicht gar so clever, jeder weiss dass M$ Windows sich einen Scheiss um die Umgebung kümmert. Aber wie auch immer, normalerweise sollte man das reparieren können. Du kannst auch mal probieren via fdisk /mbr den alten MBR zurück zu schreiben. Naja und tret Win in die Tonne, siehst ja was man damit anrichtet.


----------



## tuxracer (7. April 2003)

boote die linux Cd wähle zuerst F2(textmodus) und linux manuell installieren
dann nimmst Du als auswahl installieren 
dort sollte nun auch wieder die möglichkeit sein installiertes system booten. der unterschied besteht aber darin, dass du hier nach der zu bootenden root partition gefragt wirst.

welche das ist hängt von Deiner Partitionierung ab.

wenn Du IDE Platten hast, und deine Platte primär Master ist, dann ist deine erste Platte /dev/hda
wenn in deiner Platte die Partitionierung so ist
erste primäre  Partition swap /dev/hda1 
zweite primäre Partition /    /dev/hda2
dritte primäre Partition winxp

dann musst Du dort wo nach der root gefragt wird /dev/hda2 eingeben

nun sollte dein linux booten.
wenn es dann gebootet hat, solltest du mit yast unter system den bootloader konfigurieren.
dort wählst Du neuen eintrag und gibst als Menueintrag noch dein xp an. unter zu bootende rootpartition gibst Du dann entsprechend obigem Beispiel /dev/hda3 an wenn Du nun die Bootloaderkonfiguratin schliesst, yast beendest und linux neu bootest, solltest Du nun zwischen xp und linux wählen können


----------



## cheshire (24. Juni 2005)

ja ja das böse windows und allmighty linux.... aber viele wege führen nach rom (und warum zu fuss gehen wenns eine bequemen autostrasse gibt ) also:

wenn du dir die ganzen Konsolen Komandos nicht antuen willst, kannst du auch einfach in Windows über Systemeinstellungen -> System -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung die von windows deaktievierten bootpartition von linux wieder aktivieren (rechtsklick auf die linux partition und im popup aktivieren drücken).

gruss che


----------

